# Nameless



## gnairn23 (Jul 19, 2013)

Any impressions on this work?


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Hello gnairn23 and welcome to Artists Forum. Is this piece your creation?

It's colorful, whimsical, interesting mosaic-like painting (mixed media?)....gives the impression of a lot of kinetic movement of the interior eye. 

I really like drawing, so I'm wary when I see linework and although I feel the drawing within the work is deliberately "child-like" (possibly to effect innocence or the raw scrawling from a dream world) which does as much to pull me away from the merit of the piece as it does to pull me into interpretation/connection with a perceived meaning.


----------



## gnairn23 (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for the comment on this, you sound clued up on art.


You say it pulls you into interpretation of a perceived meaning, what is the meaning you perceive ?


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Ha ha...I wouldn't dare! I see a lot of hearts and faces..looks to me like someone was just having fun


----------



## gnairn23 (Jul 19, 2013)

corydulos said:


> Ha ha...I wouldn't dare! I see a lot of hearts and faces..looks to me like someone was just having fun


haha smart person you are.


----------



## gnairn23 (Jul 19, 2013)

thankyou muchly


----------



## baidyasunita (Sep 10, 2013)

I can't recognize your picture. There are many faces and many hearts picture. Truly this is nameless.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Interesting painting gnairn  The art of living is full of avenues and journeys, each one provides many different experiences. creating an energy field that enhances and evolves the soul.


----------



## gnairn23 (Jul 19, 2013)

thanks for the comments, glad you enjoy it.


----------

